# Memory seats?



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

I got the SE w/technology 4-motion, and the spec sheet the dealer gave me that compares models says that this comes with "10-way power driver's seat w/ lumbar support & position memory; 4-way manual front passenger seat"

The only information I can find on VW seat memory has a row of buttons on the door or seat. Is the spec sheet just wrong, or does "position memory" just mean it doesn't go wild while I'm not in the car? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Not sure what you are asking but the 10 ways for the seat adjustment are:

1/2: Bottom cushion forward/back
3/4: Back rest cushion forward/back tilt
5/6: Front of bottom cushion up/down
7/8: Rear of bottom cushion up/down
9/10: Lumbar support increase/decrease

Position memory means the vehicle can store all of the above positions to memory - so that if someone (like your dealer moves the seat during an oil change), you can hop in and at the press of one of the memory buttons, return your seat to the saved position with all of your previous settings


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry if I wasn't clear. How do I access this feature in the SE w/tech, assuming it has it at all. As I said, everything I've seen online was for other VW models, and they all had a row of 1-4 buttons to save the memory to. I don't see such buttons anywhere in my SE w/tech. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

JungleMindState said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear. How do I access this feature in the SE w/tech, assuming it has it at all. As I said, everything I've seen online was for other VW models, and they all had a row of 1-4 buttons to save the memory to. I don't see such buttons anywhere in my SE w/tech.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Below is from SEL Premium. I don't think SE with Tech has memory, although it does have 10-way power driver's seat.

https://www.cstatic-images.com/supersized/c/7/0/ec/3e8a54abdce9912b43a9108242.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

JungleMindState said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear. How do I access this feature in the SE w/tech, assuming it has it at all. As I said, everything I've seen online was for other VW models, and they all had a row of 1-4 buttons to save the memory to. I don't see such buttons anywhere in my SE w/tech.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a typo in the order guide as the only 2 trims with Memory driver seat are SEL and SEL Premium


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

Fantastic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

same here. was just looking for it.

Wife is short and I am taller. meh


----------



## UKFan643 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Power Seat Memory*

Hey all. Brand new Atlas owner. Just picked my VR6 4MOTION SE w/ Tech yesterday. Unfortunately, I did not realize VW made the incredibly stupid decision to reserve seat memory for the SEL and Premium models. That's truly a head scratcher for me. If you have power seats, makes no sense not to include the memory function. But I digress.

Does anyone know of any aftermarket way to get the memory function installed on my car? I've tried to look around but haven't found a single thing, but I assume there has to be a way. Thanks!


----------



## Tallcar (Jan 22, 2018)

When I asked the dealer the same thing he said I might have to buy a brand new seat for an SEL, airbags and all, which would run a couple grand. And that was assuming you can even program the thing. Reserving memory for the tippy top trim level seems to be what all manufacturers do. At the end of they day you are a source of money, and they want to milk it all out of you.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

UKFan643 said:


> Hey all. Brand new Atlas owner. Just picked my VR6 4MOTION SE w/ Tech yesterday. Unfortunately, I did not realize VW made the incredibly stupid decision to reserve seat memory for the SEL and Premium models. That's truly a head scratcher for me. If you have power seats, makes no sense not to include the memory function. But I digress......


If you wanted memory seats and it was important to you, why did you buy a vehicle that did not have memory seats? Just curious.


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

Small things like this are why people upgrade to the next trim level so while it upsets you it's logical if you're VW. There are lots of things you could point at on the higher trims and ask the same question. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

TiGeo said:


> Small things like this are why people upgrade to the next trim level so while it upsets you it's logical if you're VW. There are lots of things you could point at on the higher trims and ask the same question.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This (along with a few other things) was exactly why we bumped up to the SEL. We kept trying to talk ourselves into the SE w/ Tech but in the end, there were enough things to warrant the bump up to the SEL non prem which is what we ended up doing.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

BaNeM said:


> This (along with a few other things) was exactly why we bumped up to the SEL. We kept trying to talk ourselves into the SE w/ Tech but in the end, there were enough things to warrant the bump up to the SEL non prem which is what we ended up doing.


Same. When I get a new car (which isn't very often) I always get the table on the website/printed/etc. and do a comparo of what changes as you move up in trims and then it's simple cost/benefit - do I want to spend X thousand more for A/B/C. As I recall, I get with my SEL over the SE w/tech:

Memory d. seat, power p. seat
Sunroof
Trailer hitch/tow prep on motor
Second row regular power outlet
Chrome trim on lower doors/r. bumper
Auto p. side tilt mirror
F/R parking assist
Rear hatch hands-free operation
Home link garage opener


May be a little off but that's what I recall without looking at the spec sheets.

For us, it was about ~$3K more and worth it but the SE w/Tech was our second choice vs. going up to the SEL Prem. For others, not which is fine but I am always surprised by those that don't heavily research this kind of thing before dropping this much money but yes, I get it, not everyone does/cares but then you hear the after comments regarding why something didn't come with X/Y/Z.

Edit. Sorry.....I have it wrong. If you got a sheet from the dealer saying it had the memory d. seat and it didn't that stinks but I still am super detailed when I test drive to see the exact trim adn verify features etc. Bummer.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

jkopelc said:


> Not sure what you are asking but the 10 ways for the seat adjustment are:
> 
> 1/2: Bottom cushion forward/back
> 3/4: Back rest cushion forward/back tilt
> ...


these figures amuse me, how we love our numbers. This is just 5 way seat adjustment to me. Backwards/Decrease should be implied in 5-way. Who would buy a seat that just keeps going up....up...and AWAY to the MOON!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

can you retrofit the memory?? like is it just an insert in the door trim and wire harness that has the memory built in??? nevermind...

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7688465-Retrofit-power-memory-seats-into-the-MK7-R/page5

judging by what this guy is going through, not worth it to me...


----------

